# Chesapeake



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

Considering getting a pup any opinions good or bad about the breed for a waterfowl dog?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The best there is if you understand their temperament. They are not a Lab with curly hair. They are smart, and stubborn, but have a tender heart. You can't train them with a 2X4 like some people think. If you keep them in the house you might find their oily coat and unique smell (especially when wet) to be annoying. They need to be with their people all of the time, but will not give up on a retrieve if they know there is a duck out there.


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

Are there many reputable local breeders?


----------

